# Anyone landscape Their Aviary ?



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

I just built a new aviary for my flock. It is 100 percent predator proof. The floor is blacktop, frame is covered in hardware cloth. I wanted something I could walk into. It is very easy to clean, I just hose it out every morning.Problem is ,it is across from my patio and looks very bare and sterile. I am adding a birdbath when i find one thats not cheap plastic. Also adding pots of lettuce,herbs and pansy. Going to try growing peas in pots up the sides.Does anyone decorate their flight pens?














p


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Absolutely!! I'm in the process of landscaping my new loft - just hung my hammock 
Here's pictures of my old aviary, there's more in my albums.
















My old house was in the woods with NO landscaping - it was all pine needles and trees! I made walkways, rock walls and gardens. My second hobby


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful job! I love this!


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

wow, looks like the perfect place on a hot summer day!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't landscape mine much. But my wife loves that I have birds because I take care of the lawn and everything more than I did before I got the birds. I like everthing to look nice around my lofts.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Msfreebirds,
Just wanted to let you know that your loft and birds are all well kept. Best of luck and health to you and yours. Did you build the loft yourself? Great job who ever constructed it. Again all the best.

Greek Boy


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Greek Boy said:


> Msfreebirds,
> Just wanted to let you know that your loft and birds are all well kept. Best of luck and health to you and yours. Did you build the loft yourself? Great job who ever constructed it. Again all the best.
> 
> Greek Boy


Thanks, I build all my lofts, cages and aviaries. With the exception of my new loft, I've had that shed for about 30 years (tells about it on my website), and I built and attached the flight cage to it.
That shed is approximately 50-60 years old and solid as a rock! I've picked it up and moved it about 6 times - in the past 30 years when I've moved


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

After I saw this post we decided to install this water feature I got a few years ago and never used. Looks good I think.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is pretty. Be nice when the flowers fill in.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep thats what in thinking. It got very cold here last night I hope they didnt freeze.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I love fountains!
We got a heavy frost last night - I had just bought all my veggies and some flowers and put them under cover (hadn't planted them yet) - lost them all  Even all the new growth on the shrubs and hedge wilted, and hasn't recovered in the sun today.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I love fountains!
> We got a heavy frost last night - I had just bought all my veggies and some flowers and put them under cover (hadn't planted them yet) - lost them all  Even all the new growth on the shrubs and hedge wilted, and hasn't recovered in the sun today.


Oh Waynette, I'm sorry. Hard this time of year. You never know what the weather will do here in N.E. The last few weeks were so warm and nice, then the cold just came bursting back on us. I hate when that happens. Guess the new growth on your shrubs and hedge are a goner too.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Oh Waynette, I'm sorry. Hard this time of year. You never know what the weather will do here in N.E. The last few weeks were so warm and nice, then the cold just came bursting back on us. I hate when that happens. Guess the new growth on your shrubs and hedge are a goner too.


I should have known better and taken extra precautions 
The last time (about 5 years ago) the same thing happened when I bought from this particular greenhouse. They have beautiful plants and great prices BUT everything is IN the greenhouse, and they keep the heat at 40 degrees at night. So even though I put them in my little greenhouse, its the cold that got them - not the frost. Their not "weathered" like the stuff you get at Home Depot or Walmart. Thank God none of my seeds have sprouted yet 
Don't know about the new growth on the hedges and shrubs - never seen that happen before  It's been extremely cold the past week!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I should have known better and taken extra precautions
> The last time (about 5 years ago) the same thing happened when I bought from this particular greenhouse. They have beautiful plants and great prices BUT everything is IN the greenhouse, and they keep the heat at 40 degrees at night. So even though I put them in my little greenhouse, its the cold that got them - not the frost. Their not "weathered" like the stuff you get at Home Depot or Walmart. Thank God none of my seeds have sprouted yet
> Don't know about the new growth on the hedges and shrubs - never seen that happen before  It's been extremely cold the past week!


When I've had that happen to new growth, if it doesn't come back the next day in the sunshine, then it hasn't come back. Turns black and dies. Hope yours doesn't do that.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's what mine looks like now. No rain this summer was bad but I put all my old pigeon water on it every day.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That turned out very nice.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks. If it keeps going i won't get into my back door which is just to the left of the pic.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thanks. If it keeps going i won't get into my back door which is just to the left of the pic.


Looks great! The color combination you used is beautiful! My annuals are horrible this year, after the flood there was a water ban. Now we are about to break a record for the longest high temps. It's been in the 90's to over 100 for so long that you just can't keep them watered, so I gave up!
There's always next year.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks. I used the pigeon water and my water from the dehumidifier in my basement that was 5 gallons a day.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Noahs helper said:


> Looks great! The color combination you used is beautiful! My annuals are horrible this year, after the flood there was a water ban. Now we are about to break a record for the longest high temps. It's been in the 90's to over 100 for so long that you just can't keep them watered, so I gave up!
> There's always next year.


Jan...............drip hoses. LOL.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I cant do that I have a cistern that holds 2000 gals and it cost 55.00 to fill it every 10 days when it doesnt rain.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Jan...............drip hoses. LOL.


Jay, what is a drip hose?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

It a hose that seeps water to water flowers.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

It a hose that seeps water to water flowers. You lay it in the flower bed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. It doesn't waste water by throwing it into the air to evaporate, and if you throw some mulch over the garden after laying the hose, it will both cover the hose, and help to keep the moisture in. We have a water ban here as well. We can water on odd days of the month, but from 5 am til 8 am. Who can water with a hose at that time? Most people have jobs, and many other things to do in the morning. With a drip hose, you can do it when it is more convenient.


----------

